# Funny story



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 11, 2016)

Funny story that @Green Acres Farm farm reminded me of when she posted a meme on the laughter thread.

While back ago someone had pulled up. Being on a road this happens often, very frustrating 

Some folks have been very nice and others are like the guy I dealt with in this story.

A guy had pulled in… on private property…

I proceed over to him and holler "STAY IN YOUR CAR please". The guy decided to start to get out anyway, despite me telling him not too.

I promptly called one of the farm dogs over, many mistake her for a pitbull (she's not).
Guy sat back down in his car and closed the door immediately. 
(I don't mess around )

I ask "what can I do for ya?"
Guy said he wanted goats.
I could tell within 2 seconds this isn't someone I'd sell a goat to.

I (trying to be somewhat nice) ask what type of goats, brush clearing, milk, meat?

Guy said he wants a goat to eat his grass.

I Explain how goats need companionship/another goat and all the health care etc. goats would need and they probably won't keep the lawn mowed like he thinks.

Guy thinks he knows it all and says he wants his dog to be it's companion.
Promptly told him I wouldn't suggest that unless the dog is a trained LGD but the goat would still need another goat buddy.

The guy (being a smart @$$) point at our LGD's and said "well the St. Bernard's are with goats). Chuckled and explained LGD's.   And the appropriate breed of dogs he saw.

He was really adamant that the goat would live with his dog.
Told him of the many people I know that have lost goats to house pets. Threw out some gory details for good measure.

I suggested he look for some wethers for the brush clearing…
The guy sits as tall as he can and looks at me and says: MY goats wouldn't be wethers! They would have a shelter! 
Acting as if wethers are goats that are left out in the 'weather' and that I was a cruel monster for suggesting a wether! You would really have to see his snubby motions to really appreciate it! 
I laughed and told him wethers are castrated male goats. I don't think he believed me…

He tried a few other smart --- remarks about goats in general… all were promptly corrected. All with a smile on my face  

This was a genuine "he started it" ordeal. 
Should've listed when I told him too. 

I'm kind and friendly to 99.9% of folks who decide to show up. If they can respect me and my rules. You could just tell… he was rude and arrogant from the second he pulled up. 


He said he was going to try another farm down the road, after I made it clear he isn't getting one of mine… told him he'd get the same result. 

Referred him to the local auction. Told him they'd have something PERFECT for him, cuz it'd be dead within a week 

ETA- it's one thing if you are new to goat and are learning… but when you are so arrogant and refuse to listen, yeah I'm going to lose my patience. Don't pull up and come to MY farm and try to "teach me a lesson"… 

ETA AGAIN ugh sorry for all the typos. Hard typing on a tiny phone screen


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 11, 2016)

Omg.

THIS happens often.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2016)

What a jerk!


----------



## TAH (Dec 11, 2016)

x3


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Ugghh....  So happy my goats aren't visible from the road! Or any of my animals,  for that matter. 

That dude was pushy.


----------



## TAH (Dec 11, 2016)

There was only one little area of our property that the goats had went to the road.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow! That's annoying. Can't say I'm not doing with someone of sight similarity.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 11, 2016)

Were you kind of tempted to send him to talk to Southern? He would love to hear it from both of you


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh no… I have a different kind of crazy just waiting for it's moment  SBC can tell ya! 


He definitely felt it. 


Nice to have a good dog the was at your side the whole time though. It was great 

When he decided to get out of his vehicle anyway, the second I called the dog she was at my side. His tone started to change when he saw I ain't playing


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 11, 2016)

No gate but a chain across the drive. Enough room for a UPS guy to pull in.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 11, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer  That reminds me of the story  about the shepherd and the consultant. Have you heard that one? If not, I'll find it and post it one here.


----------

